# old bolink cars...



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

With restarted Bolink company , Legends and Sprinter are available. Anything about the Sport 2000 model or if anyone still packs kits and parts for them? Maybe Steve Rule still has stuff?

Raceman


----------



## mrlexan (Dec 23, 2005)

Steve sold a lot or most of his stuff. I met him in SC and saw most of what he had about 2 years ago.


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Will Bolink get back in to pancars ??


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

from what i've heard they never left it turned into ksg i believe.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

That Bolink is not the same Bolink. The new one only makes Legends.
Also in my collection of old Bolink cars-1/12th car with the Ferrari body, The famous last on-road cars- the experminental battery down the middle wide chassis 1/10th and the" last" car made- Scorpion 1/10th saddle pack road course cars.I do have some old parts probably laying around and my friend "Mr. Concours" probably has some stuff also.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

I just gave away my Bolink Round Tracker. That car was probably twenty years old. At one time, I owned a Bolink Invader. Anyone remember either one of these cars?


----------



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got a Invader Off-Roader. It has 4 wheel independant suspension, Box and manual too.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

My FIRST Pan car was a BoLINK invader - took the crappy shocks OFF OF IT, made a Spring front end...resinged the rear end with a makeshift TWEAK system and over a period of 3-4 months had it working WELL on both OVALS and ROAD COURSE tracks...and did a little more modification to the rear pod, using an old ANDY's plastic body mount for a RC10 and put a DIRT WEDGE Body on the car..and tore up some dirt.

(The DIRT body had the rear area where the mounting was kind of unique, so there was basically two pieces of LEXAN pinched together with the body mount holes in them, that were able to FLOAT in the rear of the body so the POD did not bind up and the DIRT OVAL Side Dams actually put the downforce on the TIRES instead of in the middle of the chassis.) THIS THING FLEW on Dirt...at that time (Compared to ANY of the Gear Box type OVAL cars of the late 80s early 90's)


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I didn't know , I had a Bolink LTO for a long time was a good car . Didn't know if they was getting back into making pancars ?


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

I did contact Steve some time ago now it seems the only way to get old Bolink cars is to find them on ebay or places like that. 

Right now the actual Bolink only has Sprinter and Legend models.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Bolink*

*I do have a funny memory about bolink. My friend and I got into oval in 1989 and I got a used composite craft predator and he got a bolink sport, came with, I believe a Buick Regal Body, Kit was like $80. The thing that cracked me up was his motor bulkhead was made of plastic. So when we would run 6 cell stock, about halfway through the race his motor would get hot, then the plastic bulkhead would get soft and the gear mesh would change a ton and strip something out. They were an ok car once you hopped them up a bit, but the self adjusting gear mesh was a classic feature on the original sport. Those were good times. *

*Then I got my new wide RC10L fiberglass kit and thought I had the coolest pan car ever. LOL,*

*Lester24*
www.LesODell.com
*sponsored by...*
*RC4Less*
*Team Power Push* 
*Web Designer of....*
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
& www.NORARCOVAL.com 
*Track Announcer for Skagit River*
*Raceway, Dirt Oval and Off Road &*
*N.O.R.A. Carpet Oval*
*2006-2007 N.O.R.A. Carpet Committee member*


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've got plenty of old Bolink cars- road course versions including the last version-"The Scorpion"If they starting running them around the state soon I'll bring mine out of retirement.I don't have any plastic motor mounts as mine are all metal.Now I do have one of there 1979 version 1/12th cars with a plastic motor mount.
 One of the last Bolink(factory) Drivers


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Bullfrog - 

Did you ever have one of the QUICK CHANGE Road Course BoLINK cars with the big ring sticking out of the top of the car that dropped the battery plate? THOSE were cool and FUN as HECK for Enduro racing.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've got the quick change Delta Probe road course car.I've got plenty of battery trays (never used).I really never got to use my car for enduros. It was fixed up for a pace car with flashing lights,motor sound.I used it once a year for a special race about three times. Now it sits on the wall.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

My first car was an LTO.

I once feared I would poke a spectator's eye out with the graphite antennas by jumping off the killer dots on the insides of the turns.

Those shocks were nothing but junk, I replaced them with a simple damper tube and the thing picked up 4 laps!


----------

